# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Harry02 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute würde mich auch sehr Über einen Gästepass freuen 

Damit ich Probieren kann ob Diablo auf meinem System Läuft 

oder ob ich erst meine Hardware bissl aufrüsten muß 

jedenfalls bedanke ich mich jetz schonmal bei demjenigen der mir einen zukommen lässt


----------

